

Boss writes to employees - hwijaya
http://www.finextra.com/community/fullblog.aspx?id=2625

======
batasrki
Terrible. Instead of finding a way to effect change in the government, the
"boss" dumps it on his employees.

Also, isn't he implicitly saying that the employees are as lazy and
unambitious as his friends? How demotivating is that? Then he rants about the
politics and their prime minister, and as a cherry on top, closes by saying
that something that is totally out of the employees' control will be a cause
for their job loss.

If I were an employee in that company, I'd quit and tell him quite publicly to
f __* off.

------
jayamohan
This message and different versions of it have been floating around at least
since the final election campaigning week in October 2008. Maybe a propaganda
type of stuff.

------
sharkbrainguy
Surely this has been posted here enough by now.

~~~
hwijaya
Oh? I just saw it in one of the fellow Australian's blog and think it is quite
interesting to see what HNers got to say. =)

